# Grooming Disaster !!!!



## neesyanne

OMG!!! this really is the absolutely worst thing -my gorgeous big boy Leo has had the cut from HELL-he doesnt look like himself at all !!!my husband took him to the lady who has always done him and ordered a "good cut" True he has been so hot as his coat was very thick and curly/wiry and I wanted it short so he could be more comfortable but this is disasterous-cant look at him without crying.Husband is not understanding and thinks he looks great-(which he most definitely does not !)he doesnt look like a 'poo at all just gangly and skinny and shes done something horrific to his tail and shaved it near the base and left it longer-if only I could post photos I would show you but only husband can and he is not talking to me because he thinks I am over reacting,well I know in the logical part of my brain that it isnt the worst that could happen to your 'poo but I need someone to tell me that in ???? so many weeks he will be himself again 
Can anyone offer any advice or am I really losing it ??


----------



## Nadhak

It happened to Treacle - she looked like a shaun Lamb - even her ears were shaved short! My 9 year old son - went hysterical when he saw her and said we had the wrong dog! She grew back very quickly and the good thing that came out of it was to be able to say - never cut her as short as the last time!
Don't let Leo see you are upset - I am sure they pick up on it and as a positive he will be so cool in the heat of the summer x


----------



## neesyanne

Nadhak said:


> It happened to Treacle - she looked like a shaun Lamb - even her ears were shaved short! My 9 year old son - went hysterical when he saw her and said we had the wrong dog! She grew back very quickly and the good thing that came out of it was to be able to say - never cut her as short as the last time!
> Don't let Leo see you are upset - I am sure they pick up on it and as a positive he will be so cool in the heat of the summer x


THANK YOU SO MUCH NADINE-I knew someone on here would understand-I know how your poor son felt-I wanted to express the same emotions tof course you're right it will never be allowed to happen again. I wlill go cuddle poor Leo now and stop being so selfish x


----------



## Dexter1011

I cut Dexter myself with dog clippers and did not realise the guard had fallen of and shaved a huge chunk out of his side. I was really upset but it grew back very quickly. I didn't like the cut Dexter had at first it was very short and he seemed completely different to his normal hairy self but I got used to it very quickly and now I really like him cut short. Just keep telling yourself that it must be much nicer when hot for them to be short and easier to keep matt free and this might help.


----------



## baby Bradley

Oh no this has happened to my poo Bradley at the weekend, went into the groomers with a long shaggy coat and came out, well almost bald!! good job my husband was with me as I couldn't bring myself to speak to the groomer and left with tears in my eyes! Bradley even has really bald patches where she had to cut out the matts, safe to say he won't be going there again! lets hope it grows back quickly!


----------



## MillieDog

I do sympathise with you, Millie was cut so short at 5 months. I only took her to be groomed to 'get used to the whole experience' 

Just look on the bright side, he will be feeling so much more comfortable in this heat. 

I now do Millie's grooming myself and have cut her fur back twice in a week, but she's still a little too warm, so probably need to go back a bit further still. 

It will grow back, so don't despair too much.


----------



## neesyanne

Oh Alison it must have been awful when you realised the guard had fallen off, one of those " I cant believe I just did that " moments(which I have regularly) The worst thing is that he was already quite short which I like because he is always in the river so he had no matts (since discovering the Tangleteazer (Boots)almost zero matts)
Anyway it must be growing a teensy bit as we speak-thanks for replying.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Oh I feel for you . When my ds was age 4 he had a terrible haircut (taken by Dad to the barber) just before his first day at school. It was so short he looked like a skin head and I hated it! I couldn't stop crying either and was told off for over reacting too! This is why I decided to groom myself. It's hard work but I have absolute control and if I mess it up I've only got myself to blame. Don't worry it will soon grow back. I look at my son's photos of his first day at school and have to laugh now but I didn't think it was funny at the time.


----------



## neesyanne

Oh Clare I did something much worse (my daughter reminded me of this today)
I was looking after my grandson while my daughter was at work and thought I would surprise her by getting his hair cut by this really trendy young hairdresser.(YES I WAS THAT STUPID) The minute he made a sweeping stroke with THE CLIPPERS I went into shock OMG his poor bald little head!! I honestly felt faint-you could see a vain on his BARE little scalp (this was before it was remotely fashionable by the way)
He was about 2then and wasnt bothered at all but I was beside myself wishing I could turn back the clock and dreading when my daughter saw him.I bought him a new hat on the way home (his old one was now too big) and I cried that day too especially when my nosy neighbour thought he was having chemotherapy.
I started to apologise as soon as my daughter came in but she was really ok and said not to get upset it would soon grow.....phew! what a relief I never tried that one again!
So thanks everyone for your kind replies.I'll say prayers to the coat growing fairies tonightx


----------



## colpa110

Poor you...it's stories like this that remind me why I have never taken Betty to a groomer...so many of them seem clipper happy. Have a go yourself...at least you are in control. Betty is probably full of lumps and bumps but at least she still looks like a cockapoo!!!


----------



## caradunne

Same as Colin, I groom Izzy myself now after the clipper mad groomer skinned Izzy 6 months ago and as she is white she appeared pink after the groom as her fur was soooooo short. I now permanently have a fairly short but always fluffy dog. I have also had the experience of the curly hair shaved off the top of the tail and the rest left long. I just carefully trimmed the long hair a bit to keep it in balance.


----------



## DONNA

Oh dear its awful when you get a cut you dont like.
Buddys had his first proper cut and it was a shock but within a week its grown loads.

A useful tip ask for your dog to be scissor cut rather then clippered and show her how much you want off all over ,i find myself there for 5 mins going through every little detail with the groomer.

Or i suppose dont send your husband again


----------



## Mogdog

I too can sympathise. Maisie's last cut was dramatically short due to matting ... she looked like a new born lamb, and we could see the pink of hers skin. The worst thing was she was traumatised herself, kept sitting down and licking, scuttled along the floor instead of walking properly.

I've now resolved to keep the coat shorter, but do it myself ... it's easy with the little and often approach.

At least he will be lovely and cool in this weather.

Sue x


----------



## wellerfeller

It's a shame there are so many negative stories of grooming experiences  wellers first was not the great as to me he really did not look any different but since then I have found an excellent groomer who does a fantastic job but I must say many of these 'disaster' grooms will be down to owners not really knowing what to ask for. If you go in with exact instructions as to what look you want and even better pictures if you can find some, then unless the groomer is really bad then you will get what you ask for.
Ask if your groomer has a portfolio of pics that you can look through and find a look you like or if you find any pics of a particular cut you like then take it along. Your groomer will actually thank you for it rather than trying to do a perfect groom on a dog when you don't really have an idea of what owners want.
After all groomers want happy customers otherwise they will not be in business very long.
I will start a thread later of pictures of grooms. People can post along with what they asked for. I will make it a sticky so that it will be there to look through if anyone is looking for 'looks' when booking into a groomer. The pics could even be printed off and taken with you.


----------



## lola24

If it makes you feel any better, i scalped Lola yesterday! 

I love her curls and have always wanted to keep her as long as possible but seeing her in the recent heat i decided it wasn't fair on her. She is obviously a dog who can't 'do' heat and struggled to get comfortable despite the paddling pool.

So yesterday i cut it all off! She looks so different, i can't say i like it but i will get used to it- it grows back so quickly so i thought what the hell!! Also the difference in her was instant, she was so much happier and bouncy like a puppy!! 

In 6 weeks time, you will have a scruffy 'poo that needs a haircut again!


----------



## colpa110

wellerfeller said:


> It's a shame there are so many negative stories of grooming experiences  wellers first was not the great as to me he really did not look any different but since then I have found an excellent groomer who does a fantastic job but I must say many of these 'disaster' grooms will be down to owners not really knowing what to ask for. If you go in with exact instructions as to what look you want and even better pictures if you can find some, then unless the groomer is really bad then you will get what you ask for.
> Ask if your groomer has a portfolio of pics that you can look through and find a look you like or if you find any pics of a particular cut you like then take it along. Your groomer will actually thank you for it rather than trying to do a perfect groom on a dog when you don't really have an idea of what owners want.
> After all groomers want happy customers otherwise they will not be in business very long.
> I will start a thread later of pictures of grooms. People can post along with what they asked for. I will make it a sticky so that it will be there to look through if anyone is looking for 'looks' when booking into a groomer. The pics could even be printed off and taken with you.



I'm not sure I entirely agree...I think there a lot of groomers that despite what you tell them will do what they want. On the second grooming course I did I was still not sure how to do Betty's head/face so asked help from the instructor. I told her EXACTLY what I wanted but she still did a short / round kind of a cut which I really didn't want or like. I think some just have a mental image of what THEY think it should look like. Of course there are good and bad in every walk of life!!


----------



## Allytoe

wellerfeller said:


> I will start a thread later of pictures of grooms. People can post along with what they asked for. I will make it a sticky so that it will be there to look through if anyone is looking for 'looks' when booking into a groomer. The pics could even be printed off and taken with you.


Yes please, this would be very helpful. I've read a number of posts with lovely pictures of freshly groomed poos. A few people have said they are very exact with what they asked for but haven't listed what that is. When Amber had her face trimmed recently the only thing I was precise about was to cut her ears rounded not straight (from JD video) and to trim under her chin. She's yet to have a full groom so I've been making notes of things to say from peoples comments on here and looking at Jojo's blog.

It would also be interesting to see the results from different people who asked for the same thing!


----------



## wellerfeller

colpa110 said:


> I'm not sure I entirely agree...I think there a lot of groomers that despite what you tell them will do what they want. On the second grooming course I did I was still not sure how to do Betty's head/face so asked help from the instructor. I told her EXACTLY what I wanted but she still did a short / round kind of a cut which I really didn't want or like. I think some just have a mental image of what THEY think it should look like. Of course there are good and bad in every walk of life!!



Of course you are right Colin, if you go in with exact instructions and still don't get what you asked for...........Time to find a new groomer


----------



## Anna

wellerfeller said:


> It's a shame there are so many negative stories of grooming experiences  wellers first was not the great as to me he really did not look any different but since then I have found an excellent groomer who does a fantastic job but I must say many of these 'disaster' grooms will be down to owners not really knowing what to ask for. If you go in with exact instructions as to what look you want and even better pictures if you can find some, then unless the groomer is really bad then you will get what you ask for.
> Ask if your groomer has a portfolio of pics that you can look through and find a look you like or if you find any pics of a particular cut you like then take it along. Your groomer will actually thank you for it rather than trying to do a perfect groom on a dog when you don't really have an idea of what owners want.
> After all groomers want happy customers otherwise they will not be in business very long.
> I will start a thread later of pictures of grooms. People can post along with what they asked for. I will make it a sticky so that it will be there to look through if anyone is looking for 'looks' when booking into a groomer. The pics could even be printed off and taken with you.


That would be great Karen, Rufus is of to Pet Emporium on Saturday !


----------



## wellerfeller

I have just tried to set up the thread but I only have I pad and laptop is up the creek  it seems photo bucket doesn't work on I pad! Rubbish!


----------



## Anna

wellerfeller said:


> I have just tried to set up the thread but I only have I pad and laptop is up the creek  it seems photo bucket doesn't work on I pad! Rubbish!


Oh no, at least you tried. I'm hoping they won't scalp Rufus, ideally just want a puppy trim. His new brush arrived yesterday so been brushing him loads, sad that I was so excited to try it out' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller

I think I have done the thread! I found an app for photobucket. I really must learn to use this thing properly


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Izzie has just been done the same way, she was matted and uncomfortable and too warm, it was in her best interest to have it done so her coat could start form scratch again, it isn't the end of the world, the coats grow back pretty quickly and your pup will feel much better for it, don't worry, it will look better soon


----------



## mairi1

colpa110 said:


> Poor you...it's stories like this that remind me why I have never taken Betty to a groomer...so many of them seem clipper happy. Have a go yourself...at least you are in control. Betty is probably full of lumps and bumps but at least she still looks like a cockapoo!!!


You obviously do a very good job with Betty, I love her coat so much, nice and long and very natural looking . The photo of her with the other Betty is perfect, might keep it for future reference. I think there seems to be a bog standard cut that a lot of the similar breeds get, I HATE seeing the scissor marks and such defined lines, along the jawline and the fringe. I'll be asking you for tips if that's ok in the future


----------



## mairi1

neesyanne said:


> Oh Clare I did something much worse (my daughter reminded me of this today)
> I was looking after my grandson while my daughter was at work and thought I would surprise her by getting his hair cut by this really trendy young hairdresser.(YES I WAS THAT STUPID) The minute he made a sweeping stroke with THE CLIPPERS I went into shock OMG his poor bald little head!! I honestly felt faint-you could see a vain on his BARE little scalp (this was before it was remotely fashionable by the way)
> He was about 2then and wasnt bothered at all but I was beside myself wishing I could turn back the clock and dreading when my daughter saw him.I bought him a new hat on the way home (his old one was now too big) and I cried that day too especially when my nosy neighbour thought he was having chemotherapy.
> I started to apologise as soon as my daughter came in but she was really ok and said not to get upset it would soon grow.....phew! what a relief I never tried that one again!
> So thanks everyone for your kind replies.I'll say prayers to the coat growing fairies tonightx


I'm sorry but I was really laughing out loud reading this post ..I know it must have been very stressful, but you tell the story very well . Your grandson was obviously none the wiser! And re your grooming experience, I'd be EXACTLY the same  x


----------



## mandym

wellerfeller said:


> It's a shame there are so many negative stories of grooming experiences  wellers first was not the great as to me he really did not look any different but since then I have found an excellent groomer who does a fantastic job but I must say many of these 'disaster' grooms will be down to owners not really knowing what to ask for. If you go in with exact instructions as to what look you want and even better pictures if you can find some, then unless the groomer is really bad then you will get what you ask for.
> Ask if your groomer has a portfolio of pics that you can look through and find a look you like or if you find any pics of a particular cut you like then take it along. Your groomer will actually thank you for it rather than trying to do a perfect groom on a dog when you don't really have an idea of what owners want.
> After all groomers want happy customers otherwise they will not be in business very long.
> I will start a thread later of pictures of grooms. People can post along with what they asked for. I will make it a sticky so that it will be there to look through if anyone is looking for 'looks' when booking into a groomer. The pics could even be printed off and taken with you.



I think you could be spot on here karen.I have always put my girls to the groomers with an a4 piece of papers full of intructions and dos and donts and i have always been happy.Theres more than one groomer and having so many dogs they dont always share the same groomer but the last time they went for the first time ever i forgot to put the intructions in and it just happened to be the day that kd and kenya didnt get their usual groomer christine.They came home with their ears much shorter than i wouldve liked and i was horrified to see them with their ears cut straight across at the bottom,it looked like they ere sporting bobs!! Their legs were also taken in far shorter than normal.Thats the last time i will ever leave the intructions behind. xxx


----------

